

Why admission to Ivy League colleges isn't based purely on academic merit - oska
http://orgtheory.wordpress.com/2014/09/08/steven-pinker-do-you-want-a-meritocracy-you-cant-handle-a-meritocracy/

======
mullingitover
> But still, unless he can explain how he’ll solve this complex political
> problem that admissions policies are designed to solve, his preening is more
> of a show and not serious attempt at academic reform.

So from my reading, the arguments against meritocracy in the Ivies are: Naked
racism (both negative and positive), greed (although Harvard for example has
no need for money these days), and nepotism.

Got it.

